# Monday Night Racing at Pgh. Mills!



## mystic122468 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey all, Just wanted to do a quick post to let everyone know that we are racing onroad on Monday nights (6:00ish).
We race Trans-am, 1/18 touring and our Tail Whip Class (box stock)..
Any questions, check the website, drop an e-mail or call..

Jim

www.jchobbiesraceway.com


----------

